# Jack The Ripper-Subcool/TGA seeds



## Wise Man

Man this is some AWESOME weed.

Its a cross between Jacks Cleaner X Space Queen,both bred by the VERY talented couple,Subcool and Ms Jill.

So when i got it,the bud had this stunning blue tint to it,like an aqua green almost.

And it smelt,so dadadadamuch!-yet so_whoooopy__ good 

This is seriously sticky goo goo goo too!!

So afters choppin,i had my first cone/bowl.Very nice taste,almost 'unique',very smooth and sweet.The BANG! it hits ya!.Such a strong,intense rush goes over my brain then i fall into this massive HIGH!

It's definatly a sativa highsilly potty mouth meit flowers for like 70+ days but i smoked to much to quickly,and within 10 mins of the session i was numbing out,and almost passing out..off 2 cones/bowls!

Smell 10/10(sooo strong)

Looks 9/10

Taste9/10

High 10/10(beaware,this is some RIPPER weed!)

I can say,proudly..

Ive been another victim to the Ripper!  

WM 










_


----------



## 4Faded20

*Gooooooolly*..
that looks so tasty. Nice bud bro.


----------



## akirahz

Eggzellent report, aesthetically pleasing to read,  I'd love to try that smoke now


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Man this is some AWESOME weed.
> 
> 
> 
> I can say,proudly..
> 
> Ive been another victim to the Ripper!
> 
> WM


:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep:  My oh my that looks like some killer weed, almost lethal, great pics...that color is so very cool, enjoy...


----------



## Wise Man

Thanks guys,not my weed though i'll pass all the good words onto the grower 

Be sure to check my guerilla grow,im growing a clone from that same plant


----------



## godtea

Waiting  to see what this does outdoors .
It looks deadly


----------



## gangalama

I cant wait to try that strain!


----------



## Slayer

heehee....it's nice stuff, innit ? That was the Lemongo pheno in this report....now that you've tried all 3 phenos (Lemongo, Mango, Sweet Haze), which 1 is your fave ?


----------



## Wise Man

Slayer said:
			
		

> heehee....it's nice stuff, innit ? That was the Lemongo pheno in this report....now that you've tried all 3 phenos (Lemongo, Mango, Sweet Haze), which 1 is your fave ?


Sweet Haze and Lemongo were mine.I cant split them,the Lemongo had an awesome smell and taste but the Sweet Haze i found is a lighter tastin weed,that rips a hole in the back of your head after/during exhale.


----------



## harvester

i aqgree most haze dose that cause its garbage


----------



## Slayer

hehe....ya right, go away noob


----------



## lax4wm

There is a great article in hightimes, and it made the issue of the year issue...with the best articles.  Talks about MzJill and Subcool.  The origins of Orange Velvet, Space Queen, Agent Orange (Orange Velvet x Jack Herer) It goes on to talk about how Agent Orange was named after Subcool's (I believe) dad who was in Nam, and died of cancer brought on by Agent Orange.  
Also speaks of the patients they care for, particularly one who was in a vehicular accident experienced spinal injuries and the "oh so ethical" pharmaceutical companies prescribed him OxyContin, but you'll be happy to hear that he now uses marijuana medicinal although never smoking only eating but has weened off of the Oxy Contin.  8D


----------



## Roken

Nice grow man, what was your overal yeaild?


----------



## subcool

Very impressive stuff for sure. JTR is the favorite of people all over the world.
FYI Agent was named in tribute ti Jills dad who contracted cancer from defoliants used in Veitnam.


----------



## Roken

Wassup Subcool, love your work, keep it up!!!  I was wondering about your Jilly bean strain, can you send me some info on this, you can


----------



## iToke

Where can we get these seeds?

Thanks


----------



## andy52

subcool,i would love to try these,sounds so sweet.is cannaseur a legit seed bank.as i see some of your stuff here.the hash plant looks good too.but i truly want some of them JTR seeds.my wish list.thanks alot


----------



## DomsChron

*List of LEGIT seedbanks, and I have ordered from hempdepot and cannaseur before:

hxxp://www.cannaseur.com/cannashop/index.php?ccUser=&catId=2&act=viewCat
hxxp://hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/index.htm
hxxp://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/categories.php?category=Beans&parent=315*


----------

